# Do you need cardio???? I think NOT



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

I see so many people on here saying sh1t like "ooh you must do cardio", "ohhh cardio is way to strip fat" "its all about diet and cardio"......

CARDIO BOLLOX........

Right

I do fck ALL cardio, clearly I must just train hard and have my diet in order:thumb:

Below is a pic of my ABS, please all you CARDIO DOERS please post recent pic of your abs (competitive BBders need not post as I might look stupid..er)

ps

I am in no way attention or REP whoring


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

agree with u..

some of us need cardio to shift fat but not everyone...my gary does zero cardio on a diet..where as i do need to, to a certain degree.


----------



## 0161 (May 28, 2009)

wots the shiny stuff down the middle of your chest? :confused1:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

What do you suggest then Joe?

Intense session filled with ALPHA lifts?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I am impressed Joe so no cardio.......can you just remind me how much GH you use along with that diet of yours  skin looking a little loose though mate maybe a trip down the chemist for some toning cream is in order


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

0161 said:


> wots the shiny stuff down the middle of your chest? :confused1:


Dribble from perving on myself in mirror

What you think it was??? Oil leaking out form a site injection:whistling:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Joes basically telling us to get the fcuk on bigger doses of test and get on the DNP 

p.s. Thats clearly not Joe as he's green


----------



## 0161 (May 28, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Dribble from perving on myself in mirror
> 
> What you think it was??? Oil leaking out form a site injection:whistling:


LMAO!

anyway, lookin gr8 bud!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> I am impressed Joe so no cardio.......can you just remind me how much GH you use along with that diet of yours  skin looking a little loose though mate maybe a trip down the chemist for some toning cream is in order


LMFAO

Actually had none for a month:cursing: :cursing:

Got some tuesday tho:beer: :beer:

Will be 10iu day for next few weeks to catch up on missed shots:thumb:


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

0161 said:


> wots the shiny stuff down the middle of your chest? :confused1:


drool.... cos he's looking at himself in the mirror


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Dribble from perving on myself in mirror
> 
> What you think it was??? Oil leaking out form a site injection:whistling:


hahah... i was right


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Ollie B said:


> Joes basically telling us to get the fcuk on bigger doses of test and get on the DNP
> 
> p.s. Thats clearly not Joe as he's green


Im saying get your diet in order (like me) and lift big Fck off weights:thumbup1:

Its all about dedication:whistling:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Dribble from perving on myself in mirror
> 
> What you think it was??? Oil leaking out form a site injection:whistling:


thought it might be a bit of man-milk dripping from your mouth actually....


----------



## Deacon NWales (Jun 16, 2009)

I think A good heavy workout will burn as many calories if not more than a tread mill

at the end of the day it all depends on your goals, women mainly prefer to spend an hour on a cross trainer then lift just the pin on the pec deck, whats that all about??

the other day there was a bloke on a rowing machine he was about 25 stone but i think he took around 4-6 seconds to do a stroke it was pathetic why bother?? don't waste your money!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

pastanchicken said:


> What do you suggest then Joe?
> 
> Intense session filled with ALPHA lifts?


Dont even train abs mate...ha ha

Girls do ab workouts "to TONE"...do me a favour:lol: :lol:

Yes ALpha lifts


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Yes ALpha lifts


 :rockon:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

hahaha nice one!! who needs to diet, just eat pies and get massive lol


----------



## 0161 (May 28, 2009)

pastanchicken said:


> What do you suggest then Joe?
> 
> Intense session filled with ALPHA lifts?


sorry if this is a stupid question, what are alpha lifts??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

jw007 said:


> LMFAO
> 
> Actually had none for a month:cursing: :cursing:
> 
> ...


yes mate agree you will need to catch up.....lol



jw007 said:


> Dont even train abs mate...ha ha
> 
> Girls do ab workouts "to TONE"...do me a favour:lol: :lol:
> 
> Yes ALpha lifts


got to agree i never train Abs even for shows....my Abs are all on show and i am natural:whistling:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

your right though joe i dont do any cardio at all and iv still got abs:thumb:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

avril said:


> agree with u..
> 
> some of us need cardio to shift fat but not everyone...my gary does zero cardio on a diet..where as i do need to, to a certain degree.


Get your abs out Avril


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Im saying get your diet in order (like me) and lift big Fck off weights:thumbup1:
> 
> Its all about dedication:whistling:


Diet = Check

Lifing fcuk off weights = After my hols straight on the fcuking test and tren to lift big fcuking weights. Check 

Dedication = Look at my journal ffs........................check!


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

0161 said:


> sorry if this is a stupid question, what are alpha lifts??


Bodybuilders over a certain awesomeness level are classified as Alpha (eg JW).

These select few can lift more weight than mere mortals can comprehend, hence alpha lifts :thumbup1:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

0161 said:


> sorry if this is a stupid question, what are alpha lifts??


don't fall for it mate.......:laugh:


----------



## ManOnAMission (May 1, 2009)

I hate doing cardio to try and shift that layer of fat which is hiding my great physique, but surely HIT cardio for say 20 minutes, like sprinting or on the rower machine must be of some benefit.


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

I bust my ass for 2 hours a day running at high intensity and your abs are loads better than mine lol, i do enjoy doing cardio though believe it or not, although it does take 2 hours out of my day, but id only spend those 2 hours probably doing **** all anyways lol


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

pastanchicken said:


> Bodybuilders over a certain awesomeness level are classified as Alpha (eg JW).
> 
> These select few can lift more weight than mere mortals can comprehend, hence alpha lifts :thumbup1:


Indeed and this shall be added to roider dictionary:thumb:

reps


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

0161 said:


> sorry if this is a stupid question, what are alpha lifts??


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

as a previous fatty heffer i have to say cardio is the way forward if you want faster changes IMO! Yes you can get lean and stay lean by keeping your diet in check but for those (like me) who over spilt, cardio has to be done if you want changes this side of the new year 

Look at this fat fck... fatty want a donut? 

Christmas 2008










BOOM....6 months later...diet + cardio










So.... if i did no cardio from that start point to now, would the progress of been the same?


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Indeed and this shall be added to roider dictionary:thumb:
> 
> reps


An entry in the dictionary? :rockon:


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Ollie B said:


>


Ronnie coleman is..........the one.

deffo coolest of all bodybuilders.


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> as a previous fatty heffer i have to say cardio is the way forward if you want faster changes IMO! Yes you can get lean and stay lean by keeping your diet in check but for those (like me) who over spilt, cardio has to be done if you want changes this side of the new year
> 
> Look at this fat fck... fatty want a donut?
> 
> ...


****inel mate sick transformation!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> as a previous fatty heffer i have to say cardio is the way forward if you want faster changes IMO! Yes you can get lean and stay lean by keeping your diet in check but for those (like me) who over spilt, cardio has to be done if you want changes this side of the new year
> 
> Look at this fat fck... fatty want a donut?
> 
> ...


IN all honesty mate I cant see much difference????? :confused1:

Bit hairyer in one, but no ABS to speak off


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Because your too busy staring at the bulge in my shorts working out length and girth mate


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> Because your too busy staring at the bulge in my shorts working out length and girth mate


post an Ab shot and maybe my opinionmight change..FATTY :whistling:

Maybe I can help you out with your diet a bit?????


----------



## 0161 (May 28, 2009)

hamsternuts said:


> thought it might be a bit of man-milk dripping from your mouth actually....


 :drool:



Incredible Bulk said:


> Because your too busy staring at the bulge in my shorts working out length and girth mate


lmao (again!)


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Anyway

There is a disturbing lack of CARDIO DOERS posting AB shots???

Is there any meaning to this?????

If I get time I might trawl thro a peoples posts and all the "CARDIO" advocates I might invite to post pics of their ABS as none are coming forward willingly


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

i remember reading about weights rasing the metabolism for upto 4 days after a heavy session.

cardio speedier approach, but weights do the same job just over a much much longer period of time. but like stated, diet>diet>diet


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Anyway
> 
> There is a disturbing lack of CARDIO DOERS posting AB shots???
> 
> ...


I do cardio lol (2 hours a day running  ), please go easy on me :innocent:


----------



## GymEatSleepRepeat (Jan 14, 2009)

this thread a v good read lmfao


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I only ever do cardio when doing comp prep (so I've only ever done one lol), but I stay lean all year and always have my abs without cardio....the only reason I do cardio when preping is so I can eat more food!! Rather than cutting the cals I just do more cardio...

Dieting and keeping lean is simple......Cals in = Cals out.....if you do a heavy hard workout you will burn cals the same as cardio.

Looking sexy hulk man xx


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

BigBiff said:


> I do cardio lol (2 hours a day running  ), please go easy on me :innocent:


OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo Joes got competition!! :lol:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

JW :bounce: for pic and :cursing: for you not having to do cardio!

P.S am liking this thread very much! :thumb:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

BigBiff said:


> I do cardio lol (2 hours a day running  ), please go easy on me :innocent:


no, Joe doesn't have competition, because this man is clearly in front, we have a winner bigbiff! :thumb:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Joe's gone a bit quiet lol


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Nice BIG BIFF:thumb:

But have some of that


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

and some of that


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

jw007 said:


> Nice BIG BIFF:thumb:
> 
> But have some of that


I'm going to call BS on that pic mate.....it CANNOT be you.....there is in the picture in front of the mirror a Beta natty hair brush, life long alpha roiders like yourself have no need for such tools as they have no hair!!!


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

jw007 said:


> and some of that


Are you in the shower there? Photographing yourself in the shower lol?! :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

AlasTTTair said:


> Are you in the shower there? Photographing yourself in the shower lol?! :lol:


YES I MOST CERTAINLY AM:thumb:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> I'm going to call BS on that pic mate.....it CANNOT be you.....there is in the picture in front of the mirror a Beta natty hair brush, life long alpha roiders like yourself have no need for such tools as they have no hair!!!


Its my Daughters mate:whistling:


----------



## StJocKIII (Dec 10, 2008)

This thread is gonna get my fired. Resorting to pictures in the shower for reps... tut


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Ollie B said:


> Joe's gone a bit quiet lol


sorry Fat Boy????? :whistling:

Anyway you been doing cardio for 12 weeks or something

lets have a look


----------



## Tom1990 (Dec 21, 2008)

apart from all the crazy amount of gear how the FVCK do u get abs like that without doing cardio wat the hell do you eat lol


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

I bet you have a shrine of yourself and worship it daily :lol:

I agree i hate cardio, why should i go for a run when ive got a car :confused1:


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

I think abit of sweat/moisturiser real brings out the abs better lmao


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

I perfer Biffs to be honest, jw007 your just too big!!!


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

jw007 said:


> sorry Fat Boy????? :whistling:
> 
> Anyway you been doing cardio for 12 weeks or something
> 
> lets have a look


Fat boy? Never heard that one before lol. Your only saying that because you like to inflate your ego  I never call people names because I never stoop down to that level.

12 weeks cutting on a diet that was not spot on isnt gonna get me ripped. Been spot on for the last 2 weeks so after im finished sometime this year I will have some nice pictures to show you without using GH :lol:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Joe - I can almost see your wee willy winkle in the shower..


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

I can't see Biffs because of photobucket being blocked at work. Post it up the old school way.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

JOE I HATE YOU WITH A PASSION


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Goose said:


> I can't see Biffs because of photobucket being blocked at work. Post it up the old school way.


how do u do tht lol


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Biff sick abs mate. Alot of hard work there! Well done mate! Reps


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Ollie B said:


> Biff sick abs mate. Alot of hard work there! Well done mate! Reps


haha cheers mate, I wont lie i do train abs alot weighted crunches and leg raises :laugh: but deadlifts do get them best i think


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Goose said:


> I can't see Biffs because of photobucket being blocked at work. Post it up the old school way.


its the same as his avy


----------



## Stork (Jun 21, 2008)

I have the appetite of a guy twice my size, cardio is the only way for me to even consider keeping my bf% down (let alone cutting).


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Ollie B said:


> Fat boy? Never heard that one before lol. Your only saying that because you like to inflate your ego  I never call people names because I never stoop down to that level.
> 
> 12 weeks cutting on a diet that was not spot on isnt gonna get me ripped. Been spot on for the last 2 weeks so after im finished sometime this year I will have some nice pictures to show you without using GH :lol:


Ego big enough..But Thanks

Whats stooping about name calling????? FATTY

No you just try to subtly Goad people into [email protected] off another member by trying to sh1t stir..

As it happens BIGBIff has a great physique:thumb: and wil be duly repped, especially for his age, and Ive no need to be competitive as I like to see people looking super awesome..

Now, get your ABS out..Cardio Boy:laugh: :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

pariah said:


> I perfer Biffs to be honest, *jw007 your just too* *big!!!*


you say all right things mate


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

BigBiff said:


> I think abit of sweat/moisturiser real brings out the abs better lmao


Am liking the moisturiser mate:thumb:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Joe give me 10 weeks and I will show you up  .. And yes I shall be a no cardio boy and young and hung


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Goose said:


> Joe give me 10 weeks and I will show you up  .. And yes I shall be a no cardio boy and young and hung


I hope you do matey:thumb:

I wil remind you in ten weeks


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Am liking the moisturiser mate:thumb:


pmsl its deffinetly sweat but there could be some moisturiser in there :whistling: DONT WE ALL MOISTURISE AFTER SHAVING BODY HAIR!?!? LOL!

Thanks for the reps mate! Returned 

Will be making a journal in 4 weeks when i start my 12 week cycle! currently cruising at the moment and doing an ECA stack :laugh:


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

OMG JW. Think Big Biff has gone and knocked you out. LMAO.

I love my cardio. Just to make sure the ole 8 pac is still there.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

PRL said:


> OMG JW. Think Big Biff has gone and knocked you out. LMAO.
> 
> I love my cardio. Just to make sure the ole 8 pac is still there.


Pictures please


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Ego big enough..But Thanks
> 
> Whats stooping about name calling????? FATTY
> 
> ...


Never let it drop do you JW? lol nothing suprises me. I wasn't goading its just you took your bloody time to reply to this thread. I knew 100% you were p1ssing about trying to find a better ab picture. Just wanted to see if you could come up with one better as I know you like competition. No lie 

As for you liking to see other people looking super awesome, good because that proves your ego isnt big enough lol. I will have to thank you for spurring me on to prove I can look better then already am. This is the motivation I need mate, a general kick up the ass :laugh:. Does not dent my confidence 1 bit, infact it boosts it :thumbup1: . Cardio Boy is under construction so not yet for pics. Not yet :cool2:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Fight Fight Fight


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

LMAO at this thread...


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

bigg biff ftw!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Your allcnuts with abs..... I don't even have the structure, I have a 4 panel stomache. I don't do cardio either though. It's for Chutneys!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Haha **** it heres one from last summer in Ibiza....defo no cardio for me and baz - this was before his prep for the brits and before mine for my show.....

Look at the state of us.....after 3-4 days hard boozing....booze does make you dry tho hahaha Baz loving the t-shirt PMSL


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Sod you for making everyone in my office think I'm gay


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Tasty said:


> Sod you for making everyone in my office think I'm gay


 :lol:

Cant help but laugh at that


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

Tasty said:


> Sod you for making everyone in my office think I'm gay


 im sure it has nothing to do with your nice shirt in your avvy.. :whistling:


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

saying this...when i get strict on my diet,pretty much a lot falls into place...and i never even tried anything but AAS's...but 100% looking into GH etc!!!!

damn...if i was to do cardio,i think i'd be ripped in no time....rode me bike today to save on car park dosh...fcuk it works like treat though,just one day!!!

think i might start investing in cardio a bit more...but saying this,havent seen how i go on tren and GH and T3 (never done this stuff before,but reckon cardio wont be needed)


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

anabolic ant said:


> saying this...when i get strict on my diet,pretty much a lot falls into place...and i never even tried anything but AAS's...but 100% looking into GH etc!!!!
> 
> damn...if i was to do cardio,i think i'd be ripped in no time....rode me bike today to save on car park dosh...fcuk it works like treat though,just one day!!!
> 
> think i might start investing in cardio a bit more...but saying this,havent seen how i go on *tren and GH and T3* (never done this stuff before,but reckon cardio wont be needed)


This is the stuff i need to get on. :thumbup1: Of course a good training routine and diet helps


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Can't believe Big Biff has only a years training under his belt, looking good:thumbup1:

JW has got a bit of competition here


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

0161 said:


> wots the shiny stuff down the middle of your chest? :confused1:


he is ****ing drooling over himself,

lmao, joe your a dick man, how the **** dya get a shape like that eating fairy cakes all day


----------



## bentleymiller (May 11, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> I am impressed Joe so no cardio.......can you just remind me how much GH you use along with that diet of yours   skin looking a little loose though mate maybe a trip down the chemist for some toning cream is in order


That was a lesson there fight fans in bringing someone back to reality with a bump haha


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

**** my self reading this thread  LOVE it


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

one day i will have good abs just need my broken foot to heal first before i can start training again,

both bigbiff and jw007 have great abs but i have to put jw007 ahead due to him being alot bigger than bigbiff. (which is more impressive)

my dog is probably more ripped up and has less body fat than any one on here and all he does is short sprints, (wish i was the same)


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

lmao love the thread good to see things getting back to normal :thumbup1: Nice abs people, hoping mine start showing threw soon enougth. With my lack of diet they should do :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

Only reason that you have abbs is because your a massive drug abuser and because you eat like a little girl. That said you probably have a massive amount of internal fat:whistling: Us natural guys need to work for our abbs thankyouverymuch!

!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Con said:


> Only reason that you have abbs is because your a massive drug abuser and because you eat like a little girl. That said you probably have a massive amount of internal fat:whistling: Us natural guys need to work for our abbs thankyouverymuch!
> 
> !


Uncalled for Con

BigBiff already said he does 2hours cardio a day


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

BigBiff said:


> I do cardio lol (2 hours a day running  ), please go easy on me :innocent:


Gymspiration.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Uncalled for Con
> 
> BigBiff already said he does 2hours cardio a day


:laugh:At bigbiff........hey bigbiff lets see a picture of your legs i hear they are not all that they cracked up to be. Any way a six pack means fvck all with out a big massive fvck off back which as much as it kills me to admit it Jw does have:cursing:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

i think you're all pansies.

i'm off to eat a pie.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Hamster said:


> Not all women do that
> 
> If you gave me the choice of lifting big fcuk off weights or do cardio...i'd do the big fcuk off weights every time


Ha ha I do indeed lift big fvck off weights and do no cardio.....cardio is tedious as hell :cursing:

Though my abs are well hidden as my diet is appalling......


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Genetics have a big part to play.

One of my mates is very similar to you jw, never done cardio but great condition and abs.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

But Joe, how long ago was that pic taken?

I dont even see your torn bicep in that pic, it attaches normally.


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

does choking the chicken count as cardio:whistling:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Bigbiff doesn't train legs = instant fail! :lol:


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

jw007 said:


> and some of that


Correct me if im wrong but that looks like a post am cardio shower pic, somebodys holding out on us i reckon!! :whistling:


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

I was doing a lot of cardio to little effect up until this week, my new resolution as far as keeping abs go is **** it, hammer them with weighted decline crunches, leg raises etc. and eat like a ****er. Rock on.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

pie anyone?


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

hamsternuts said:


> pie anyone?


Creampie?


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

powerlifter8 said:


> I was doing a lot of cardio to little effect up until this week, my new resolution as far as keeping abs go is **** it, hammer them with weighted decline crunches, leg raises etc. and eat like a ****er. Rock on.


Yes because training your abbs will keep them lean:lol:


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

haha this was a funny thread and TRUE


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Con said:


> Yes because training your abbs will keep them lean:lol:


LMAO, perhaps I worded it poorly, heavy resistance exercises causes *hypertrophy*, no? Which will make the abs more developed, helping them to show at a higher bf%


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

beta abs - some cardio


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

powerlifter8 said:


> LMAO, perhaps I worded it poorly, heavy resistance exercises causes *hypertrophy*, no? Which will make the abs more developed, helping them to show at a higher bf%


Well yes this would be true that said careful how big you build up your mid section. I never train my abbs seeing that i have a turtle stomach if i relax those muscles already:lol:


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

jw have you ever been fat? or ever bulked up **** loads?

pics pics


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

hackskii said:


> But Joe, how long ago was that pic taken?
> 
> I dont even see your torn bicep in that pic, it attaches normally.


That's what I was thinking!! Come on Joe seeing as you trying to get off posting an old pic think you need an upto date photo taken with the days newspaper. 

But have to agree, I dont do cardio and when on a course and the GH is high the fat melts away. I eat like a pig and train as hard as I can. Just never manage to do cardio yet still get leaner. Off a course and doing all the same and fat comes back.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Con said:


> Well yes this would be true that said careful how big you build up your mid section. I never train my abbs seeing that i have a turtle stomach if i relax those muscles already:lol:


I know what you mean mate, I'm sure that my midsection is about an inch bigger than it was this time last year at the same bf% level, due to heavy deads and ab work, ah well :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

From this










to this










in 4 months via the treadmill.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Con, your room is a fvcking disgrace fella!


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Con, your room is a fvcking disgrace fella!


You try having two relatives sleeping/living in your living room for two weeks and tell me how messy it gets


----------



## daisbuys (Mar 22, 2009)

How long on the treadmill con and at what intensity?


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

daisbuys said:


> How long on the treadmill con and at what intensity?


Well i over did it at the end and lost some size but for the most part 1 hour prior breaky 1 hour post training 3.5mph 10% incline.


----------



## daisbuys (Mar 22, 2009)

Con said:


> Well i over did it at the end *and lost some size* but for the most part 1 hour prior breaky 1 hour post training 3.5mph 10% incline.


Could av fooled me mate lol.

Got to try that one, well the one b4 brekkie anyway. Don't think I could do the one after weights though, PHEW.....


----------



## poacher (Dec 20, 2008)

LMAO i agree cardio in my oppinion is a waste of fackin time m8 just get yer diet right and yer sorted not that i can see my abs as much as yours .......who gives a flying ****


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

daisbuys said:


> Could av fooled me mate lol.
> 
> Got to try that one, well the one b4 brekkie anyway. Don't think I could do the one after weights though, PHEW.....


I went a bit nuts in the last 3 weeks and did 4 hours straight after weights with out a break so basically i weight trained then walked half a marathon, not a smart idea


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

Deacon NWales said:


> women mainly prefer to spend an hour on a cross trainer then lift just the pin on the pec deck, whats that all about??


would you like to re phrase that!!! some women...not women in general..

men will burn fat easier than women cos men carry more muscle than women..hence women tend to find it harder to lose fat and usually have to do cardio more than men..


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Just finished my second cardio session today  possibly a 3rd when arr lass comes round :whistling:

haha I do train legs i trained them yesterday, will take pictures immediatly after training session when vains are horendous and impressive pmsl..

i am trying :wub:

As for cardio, you either need it or you dont, cardio helps me strip fat and water...where as i know some guys that are naturally lean and have never even stepped foot on a treadmill in there life. However i love running especially to my mp3 playlist :lol:


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

0161 said:


> wots the shiny stuff down the middle of your chest? :confused1:


oops that was mine...im such a mucky puppy


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

hey biff

thats a real mature physique for a 19 year old!!!!!

got any more pics?

any off season pics?

are you from the us, or uk?

would love to see more


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

There's a journal of sorts here Jimmy http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/63379-my-5-week-keto-diet-progress-photos-end-result.html


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

seen those

i was interested in a few more

like non diet pics and stuff


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Jimmy said:


> seen those
> 
> i was interested in a few more
> 
> like non diet pics and stuff


hi mate just sorting a few photos out now ive got some passed photos i can post up got 1 of me last year riding a bike if you want to see that lol


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Jimmy said:


> hey biff
> 
> thats a real mature physique for a 19 year old!!!!!
> 
> ...


oh and im from the uk mate! Doncaster :thumbup1:


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

BigBiff said:


> hi mate just sorting a few photos out now ive got some passed photos i can post up got 1 of me last year riding a bike if you want to see that lol


more interested in non diet photos tbh


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

I have 2 photo of myself (non dieted) from my first cycle if you'd like to see that, its quite an appauling photo flash is quite bad...thats all i have


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

yeah, cool

its interesting to see the transformations...bit like cons ones you know


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

This is a photo of my at Christmas time possibly at my biggest around 15 and a half stone (on second cycle) once again didnt really care about diet was mainly going for size again (sorry about the poor photo)

p.s. before anyone points out, yes im blatently pushing bicep head up lmao










Here is a comparison pic from my *FIRST* cycle, to 3 weeks into my 3rd cycle, on first cycle developed as you can see absolutly no shape whatsoever, also training was completely wrong and diet was absolutly horendous! which didnt go well with the sust and dbol :laugh:


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Con, very very impressive change mate, hats off to you. What bf% would you say you were before and after? Something like 18% before 7% after?


----------



## muzi (Jun 3, 2009)

Con said:


> From this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Were your abs just waiting there under the BF or did you train your abs as well as cardio?

Awesome BTW.

Also, Biff, what's your diet like? And how do you train your abs?

Looking to change my routine soon.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Biff is on a keto diet mate.

Biff, it that comparison pic, the first one, after a Dbol and Sus cylce?


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Have a cookie


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

T.F. said:


> Biff is on a keto diet mate.
> 
> Biff, it that comparison pic, the first one, after a Dbol and Sus cylce?


the pic of me looking more ripped is from my 3rd cycle 3 weeks in (6 week cycle) on keto diet

the picture with the flash is from my first cycle of dbol and sust, LOL, i believe it was taken around 4 weeks in or something, either way i looked horendous, with my training being half assed and diet consisisting of "eating big" as you'd call it, basically anything and everything, take aways you name it lol


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


>


ewwwwwwwwwwww talk about sweaty betty, jamie i thought YOU WERE BAD......... but i think baz may be worse than you in this pic hahaha classic :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

powerlifter8 said:


> Con, very very impressive change mate, hats off to you. What bf% would you say you were before and after? Something like 18% before 7% after


Bf numbers mean nothing mate. My sub q fat ie the fat that needs to be gone was pretty low afterwards but my overall body fat including internal fat who knows....

If i was to do a calipers test it would not have read very high at all in fact even at my fatest reading i have never been read at over 10% and that has been done by proper trainers in a painful way as its ment to be done(that said i didnt have it tested at my absalute heaviest my heaviest that i got tested was one time at 227lb a year and a half ago and sub q was 9% then) but my actual total body fat was obviously much higher than that.

"Body fat" is a weird thing mate in the prejudging i had two rolls of what looked like fat under my glutes above my hamstrings which looked nasty but by the night time show they had disapeared (i filled out with more carbs and lost more water).



muzi said:


> Were your abs just waiting there under the BF or did you train your abs as well as cardio?
> 
> Awesome BTW.


I never train abbs my internal abbs are too thick as it is (very heavy deadlifts and squats thicken internal abb muscles which gives the pot belly look when relaxed). In fact for this contest that i have in 3 weeks i have done no squats or deadlifts for the past 3 weeks and will do no more until after the show and my waist has already dropped about an inch.....

As far as external abbs, if i get told by a judge that they need to be thicker then i will work them until then no thanks i would rather watch paint dry


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Growing Lad said:


> jw have you ever been fat? or ever bulked up **** loads?
> 
> pics pics


Mate

It kills me to post this









pre GH and ive been far fatter, but this is worst I feel i can post lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

You look good for a natural mate like if i saw you looking like that i would think "i bet he lifts weights now and again".

(coming from me who just posted his cookiemonster picture LMAO)


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Bump, for JW007 nude pics. :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice pic, JW and a mate with cushions to ease their piles at "Walley World" lol


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Great pic Joe.. Hope you didnt burst the rubber rings! :laugh:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

DB said:


> You have a squat rack at your gym dude??
> 
> or do u just use it for bicep curls??


Back then, cant remember,

neither prob :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## EDG301 (Oct 18, 2005)

:lol:Lol, Joe, you obviously just painted those abs on with fake tan in the first pic....


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

DB said:


> shut it u tramp! thats drink being thrown on me by jamie i think!!


sure sure you sweaty man whore


----------



## Eklektik (May 15, 2009)

I wish I was lucky enough not to need cardio to lose fat, I'm lucky in repsect that I put on muscle very quickly and tend to keep it, but It takes me months to burn off small amounts of fat, even with the help of ECA/Clen etc...


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i am not doing any cardio for 2 days, will report back if i lose some fat, hope so


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Joe not having a go but that pic is before you tore your right bicep is it not?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Initial thoughts are, No, right hand is camera arm, its a mirror remember

........But actually could be. as cant tell myself lol

will do another monday, will make sure have some man fat on dispay on abs too


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Sod the cardio,as a matter of fact the only cardio i am doing at the moment is typing this out as im going get trollied on the jack daniels in a minute....whilst getting a tan in ibiza of course  .

Just thought i would spend this measly euro to keep my eye on things...got another 8 mins left before i go.lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

pea head said:


> Sod the cardio,as a matter of fact the only cardio i am doing at the moment is typing this out as im going get trollied on the jack daniels in a minute....whilst getting a tan in ibiza of course  .
> 
> Just thought i would spend this measly euro to keep my eye on things...got another 8 mins left before i go.lol


Have it Large mate, fistfull of ee's innit:thumbup1:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Todays Effort, Was trying to get Abs in shot, but this camera is sh1t, mirror is covered in spunk and I was shaking a lot due to adrenaline (or some sh1t like that)


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

That's some tan you've got, even David Dickinson would be jealous.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Willie said:


> That's some tan you've got, even David Dickinson would be jealous.


All over too:thumb:


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Todays Effort, Was trying to get Abs in shot, but this camera is sh1t, mirror is covered in spunk and I was shaking a lot due to adrenaline (or some sh1t like that)


a few shots of tren should sort that shaky hand out:thumbup1:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

You look great but I want to see the stick legs and torn bicep shot now. Step up and do what your told son!


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

I must admit i am quite jealous of you J, staying as lean as you are now is my goal for the rest of the year. However, its not going to be a piece of p1ss for me to manage this in fact it will take a lot of will power and as much as i hate to say it a bit of cardio:cursing:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Con said:


> I must admit i am quite jealous of you J, staying as lean as you are now is my goal for the rest of the year. However, its not going to be a piece of p1ss for me to manage this in fact it will take a lot of will power and as much as i hate to say it a bit of cardio:cursing:


LOL. 

Con if you up the dose you dont' need cardio with the right selections of copious amounts of drugs. :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

winger said:


> LOL.
> 
> Con if you up the dose you dont' need cardio with the right selections of copious amounts of drugs. :whistling:


Maybe when i am an old man like J is, young men such as my self work for our body:whistling:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Con said:


> Maybe when i am an old man like J is, young men such as my self work for our body:whistling:


Or just make more money and buy the good stuff and lots of it. :whistling:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

winger said:


> You look great but I want to see the stick legs and torn bicep shot now. Step up and do what your told son!


Sure Wing man

First you post a pic of your abs and legs :thumb:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Con said:


> I must admit i am quite jealous of you J, staying as lean as you are now is my goal for the rest of the year. However, its not going to be a piece of p1ss for me to manage this in fact it will take a lot of will power and as much as i hate to say it a bit of cardio:cursing:


Cant see why you cant mate???

Your in great position, coming into a rebound, little bit of gh and T3 and TBH you would have to eat like a fat pig consitantly to get overly fat....

Really this is perfect time for you to stay lean-ish:thumbup1:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

JW, do you still pack on appreciable muscle even when staying that lean?

(injuries and present training limitations caused by them aside)


----------



## Tom1990 (Dec 21, 2008)

did u have them abs when u were 20 jw?


----------



## Dizzee (Mar 30, 2009)

Its true about not needing cardio to loose BF, ive lost 7lb of fat in the past 5 weeks just from dropping carbs from my diet anywhere other than post raining and upping protein intake to around 300-400g daily.

The idea is you need to eat more to lose fat, as protein has the highest TEF (thermic effect of food) meaning it takes the most calories to digest it, a good quantity of lean protein at every meal instead of a big fat plate of carbs will on its own promote fat loss and the extra protein, accompanied by EFAs will ensure no muscle loss and usually muscle gain. Eating more often (go from 5 to 8 meals a day for example) raises your core temperature and keeps your metabolism working hard further helping to burn fat.

Staying lean is all about diet, people underestimate how anabolic food is. Carbs are the most important factor as without them timed correctly you will loose out on valuable muscle mass, but excess use means you will put on fat too.

As for women, they dont have the same hormones as men and their core temperature is cooler meaning they have to work extra hard to keep bodyfat at bay. Women really should stay away from carbs all the time bar post training.

Cardio is only good for contest prep for people with a little extra fat to strip and nothing more, but the saying still lies 'you cant out train a bad diet.' So if you need to do cardio to keep BF levels in check you can bet your ass your diet isnt as good as it should be. Its also worth noting that dropping anymore than about 1.5lbs scale weight a week on a fat loss period means your loosing muscle mass too.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

sickchest90 said:


> did u have them abs when u were 20 jw?


yes mate


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

jw007 said:


> yes mate


that's very well choreographed mincing mate :laugh:


----------



## Tom1990 (Dec 21, 2008)

lol sick fukin guy did u do cardio then? dont lie

u reckon ull ever get back on stage again or have them days passed by?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Uriel said:


> JW, do you still pack on appreciable muscle even when staying that lean?
> 
> (injuries and present training limitations caused by them aside)


I would do if i could train properly

No need to get fat to grow IMO

Well not for me these days

But TBH, GH has a lot to do with it


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

sickchest90 said:


> lol sick fukin guy did u do cardio then? dont lie
> 
> u reckon ull ever get back on stage again or have them days passed by?


Nope, Just dont see the point, I would just do another set ofg big fck off weights if i needed to burn more calories,or lower carbs

Doubtful, as plagued by injuries, but never say never

Might compete in NPA for a laugh ha ha


----------



## welshrager (May 27, 2009)

jw007 said:


> yes mate


First time i saw that, reminds me of a gay retro porno

but fair play ur a hench bastar.d - good size ill look up 2 haha


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

jw007 said:


> But TBH, GH has a lot to do with it


I think I need to get some growth then. never tried it and if it carves you up like that.... i wanty:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

Dizzee i have no idea where you get this statement from "losing more than 1.5lb per week = muscle loss" i can tell you first hand this is false. Certaintly it depends on your genetics and what gear you use but i am able to do some pretty stupid amounts of cardio with out losing muscle. Also albeit perhaps not needed ext if your looking only from a health point of view cardio has its benefits.


----------



## Tom1990 (Dec 21, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Nope, Just dont see the point, I would just do another set ofg big fck off weights if i needed to burn more calories,or lower carbs
> 
> Doubtful, as plagued by injuries, but never say never
> 
> *Might compete in NPA for a laugh ha ha*


DO IT!!!


----------

